# Western flyer bicycle identification help needed



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

I need help with identification of this bike I was given I will try to post pics.  I am new to this forum. It has MO Stamped on the crank housing along with.23×10 and 106811 below that.Any help would be appreciated greatly


----------



## Hammer (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE! You are in the right place, your bike looks like a beauty, and will clean up nicely with elbow grease and last longer than anything you buy at a chain store!

Take a little steel wool or a brush and clean the numbers circled in my pic off, I think I see MOD and some numbers there? I looked thru a few serial number charts and did not see anything like yours, Huffman, Cleveland Welding Company and Murray made bikes for Western Flyer sold at Western Auto stores, therefore it may have a few different serial number options, best of luck and keep us posted if you keep it and do a clean up! Someone with more knowledge than me will chime in soon and help you out, not much value as far as collectors go,l and it's a girls bike, but still a well built machine that deserves another go!

Aaron


----------



## the tinker (Jun 8, 2018)

What is stamped  directly after the letters M O ? Any letters? M O would be Murray company of Ohio.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2018)

A mid 50s Murray built bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

Hammer said:


> Welcome to the CABE! You are in the right place, your bike looks like a beauty, and will clean up nicely with elbow grease and last longer than anything you buy at a chain store!
> 
> Take a little steel wool or a brush and clean the numbers circled in my pic off, I think I see MOD and some numbers there? I looked thru a few serial number charts and did not see anything like yours, Huffman, Cleveland Welding Company and a few others made bikes for Western Flyer sold at Western Auto stores, therefore it may have a few different serial number options, best of luck and keep us posted if you keep it and do a clean up! Someone with more knowledge than me will chime in soon and help you out, not much value as far as collectors go,l and it's a girls bike, but still a well built machine that deserves another go!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

Hammer said:


> Welcome to the CABE! You are in the right place, your bike looks like a beauty, and will clean up nicely with elbow grease and last longer than anything you buy at a chain store!
> 
> Take a little steel wool or a brush and clean the numbers circled in my pic off, I think I see MOD and some numbers there? I looked thru a few serial number charts and did not see anything like yours, Huffman, Cleveland Welding Company and Murray made bikes for Western Flyer sold at Western Auto stores, therefore it may have a few different serial number options, best of luck and keep us posted if you keep it and do a clean up! Someone with more knowledge than me will chime in soon and help you out, not much value as far as collectors go,l and it's a girls bike, but still a well built machine that deserves another go!
> 
> ...



It' a letter D stamped after the MO thanks for the reply


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

the tinker said:


> What is stamped  directly after the letters M O ? Any letters? M O would be Murray company of Ohio.



The letter D is after the MO


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> A mid 50s Murray built bike. V/r Shawn



Thanks trying to find out the model and year of manufacture if possible


----------



## Hammer (Jun 8, 2018)

I think the way Murrays serial numbers run MOD would make the bike a 1947, I am probably wrong but I was pretty sure that's how they ran the numbers and the year I had a Murray that was a 1956 and the serial was MOM and if you go back from that as in MOL is 55 then MOD should be 47? Someone with more knowledge will correct me if I am wrong

Aaron


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

Hammer said:


> I think the way Murrays serial numbers run MOD would make the bike a 1947, I am probably wrong but I was pretty sure that's how they ran the numbers and the year I had a Murray that was a 1956 and the serial was MOM and if you go back from that as in MOL is 55 then MOD should be 47? Someone with more knowledge will correct me if I am wrong
> 
> Aaron



Thank you very much for the information.  I am trying to see if the bike has value as is if it' worth restoring


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sonny said:


> Thank you very much for the information.  I am trying to see if the bike has value as is if it' worth restoring




The chrome alone on this bike would make it cost prohibitive to restore. If this bike were fully restored--to include professional paint, decals/screen, chrome, cad, seat professionally restored, etc.. it would be worth $500 tops. A restoration like I just described would be in the $2k range easy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> The chrome alone on this bike would make it cost prohibitive to restore. If this bike were fully restored--to include professional paint, decals/screen, chrome, cad, seat professionally restored, etc.. it would be worth $500 tops. A restoration like I just described would be in the $2k range easy. V/r Shawn



Thanks that's kind of what I was thinking. So I guess it' headed to the scrap yard I appreciate the help from everyone


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sonny said:


> Thanks that's kind of what I was thinking. So I guess it' headed to the scrap yard I appreciate the help from everyone



I think its still a $75 as-is. I'd throw it up on CL and let it go to the first good offer. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 8, 2018)

Or, if you or a member have an interest in riding it, check out the search window on this website.  Type in “before and after photos” or “oxy bath”.  You might find an interest in cleaning her up once you view what can be done to bring back her shine a little!


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I think its still a $75 as-is. I'd throw it up on CL and let it go to the first good offer. V/r Shawn



Great idea I will try that thanks again


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

Rides4Fun said:


> Or, if you or a member have an interest in riding it, check out the search window on this website.  Type in “before and after photos” or “oxy bath”.  You might find an interest in cleaning her up once you view what can be done to bring back her shine a little!



Thanks


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 8, 2018)

Sonny said:


> Thanks that's kind of what I was thinking. So I guess it' headed to the scrap yard I appreciate the help from everyone




never scrap an old bike like that. sure it is not worth a "restoration" with chrome and pro paint, but while it seems as though it is an unheard of concept around here, people can take an old bike like that, paint it, clean things up, and RIDE IT, and have a good time. or if a person is so inclined that paint will clean up to look better than it does right now. I had chrome like that on a bike I'm fiddling with right now, took a wire wheel to it and it is mostly bare metal now. not as nice as chrome, but bettr than flaky rust

here in the S.F. Bay Area that bike would sell for $100.00 at the first swap meet you brought it to.


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> never scrap an old bike like that. sure it is not worth a "restoration" with chrome and pro paint, but while it seems as though it is an unheard of concept around here, people can take an old bike like that, paint it, clean things up, and RIDE IT, and have a good time. or if a person is so inclined that paint will clean up to look better than it does right now. I had chrome like that on a bike I'm fiddling with right now, took a wire wheel to it and it is mostly bare metal now. not as nice as chrome, but bettr than flaky rust
> 
> here in the S.F. Bay Area that bike would sell for $100.00 at the first swap meet you brought it to.



Thanks I may try cleaning it up and see what it looks like


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 8, 2018)

Sonny said:


> Thanks I may try cleaning it up and see what it looks like




I recently did a  fender as bad as your bike using WD-40 and 000 steel wool. it removed the rust but left the paint. then I used some McGuires polish. there are other ways people do it, but this seemed the simplest and all I have is the fender. just wanted to see what would happen. I don't have a photo on my computer any more.


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I recently did a  fender as bad as your bike using WD-40 and 000 steel wool. it removed the rust but left the paint. then I used some McGuires polish. there are other ways people do it, but this seemed the simplest and all I have is the fender. just wanted to see what would happen. I don't have a photo on my computer any more.



Thank you I really appreciate all the advice and information that I have received


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 8, 2018)

Sonny said:


> Thank you I really appreciate all the advice and information that I have received




pictures...


----------



## Sonny (Jun 8, 2018)

Wow that' a huge difference I think I will try that procedure and post after photos.


----------

